# Wet saw recommendation for DIYr



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Hr,
I bought one of these over ten years ago and it still works fine. You can cut up to 13" tiles with it. Pretty accurate too. I recently bought a 10" dewalt. I bought it mainly for the larger cutting capacity and water containment system. The MK saw would do fine for you. It's very portable and easy to clean.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought an MK 101 from a craigs list ad a couple years ago, It ended up being at a pawn shop. It is a great saw and will most likely the last wet saw I will ever buy.It was used but in great shape and best of all I wont pout when it gets scratched or dinged. The guy listed it for $500. and I got him down to $275 I feel it was a bargin. So my advice would be to buy more than you need and don't pass up pawn shops or craigs list as there are great bargins to be had at both.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

MK101 for $275? What a steal!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Good Vibes from MK Tile Saws. In 2000 my Tile guy had a water pump problem with a really old MK Saw. I went down to the MK factory in Torrance (LA County), went to the service desk, got the parts and a schematic, and fixed it for him.

For home use check out: *Tile saws at HF*
.


----------



## hrr57 (Mar 8, 2011)

All,

Thank you very much for your suggestions and recommendations. I just purchased today the HF # 95385 based on price, reviews and bang for the buck. Rather than the HF blade, I got the MK Hot Dog 10". We'll see. I'll post my results in a couple of weeks when I'm done with this kitchen project. Thanks to all again.


----------

